# Visa application and medical check



## whatever123 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hej everyone,

I have recently applied for an Australian visa and during this process i remember seering somewhere that I should not complete the medical check until requested to do so. At the moment when I look at my application status/progress page the medical is in state "outstanding" - does anyone know if I should interpret this as a request? I was kind of expecting a personal email from a case officer requesting me to do the medical, but maybe I am expecting to much.

BR whatever123


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

whatever123 said:


> Hej everyone,
> 
> I have recently applied for an Australian visa and during this process i remember seering somewhere that I should not complete the medical check until requested to do so. At the moment when I look at my application status/progress page the medical is in state "outstanding" - does anyone know if I should interpret this as a request? I was kind of expecting a personal email from a case officer requesting me to do the medical, but maybe I am expecting to much.
> 
> BR whatever123


You're not expecting too much, you will get a request from your case officer when you need to do it.

good luck


----------



## whatever123 (Sep 10, 2009)

ELH said:


> You're not expecting too much, you will get a request from your case officer when you need to do it.
> 
> good luck


Thank you very much for the quick response ELH:0)


----------



## bishoy (Sep 2, 2009)

Me too just applied and have the same status beside documents
And I was told several times to wait until CO asks for medics and character docs
Welcome in the boat ... as being said here


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Whatever123.......

ITs better to take Medicals and Pcc when Case officer ask to do so.
So that your medicals wont get expired plus you will get enough Initial time entry
......................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## zdr1 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Query regarding online application medical*

Looking for some answers to a few questions and I found your post and thought you may be able to help. We have an online application and we have been asked to do medicals, but using normal paper forms 160 and 26. Reading the DIAC website I am sure I should have been sent specific forms by email called 160eh and 26eh. My medical is tomorrow and I am slightly concerned as what to do. I am going to try and get through to DIAC tonight. Someone from expat forum did send me a link to get these forms but it does not work. Did you have specific forms?


----------



## missholidays (Feb 7, 2010)

I was also told over the phone not to get medicals and police checks until requested, and my status on the imm website is the same.

hope this helps,

sarah


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

zdr1 said:


> Looking for some answers to a few questions and I found your post and thought you may be able to help. We have an online application and we have been asked to do medicals, but using normal paper forms 160 and 26. Reading the DIAC website I am sure I should have been sent specific forms by email called 160eh and 26eh. My medical is tomorrow and I am slightly concerned as what to do. I am going to try and get through to DIAC tonight. Someone from expat forum did send me a link to get these forms but it does not work. Did you have specific forms?


If you are applying for a 175 visa I believe you can only use paper forms. We used paper forms for our medicals.

I think the online medical system is only for certain types of visa and 175PR is not part of that system

that is only my impression however - I am no expert


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Medical & PCC are valid for 1 year. If you are ok with Feb 2011 entry expire date, go ahead and front load it. Only advantage being that you may get your grant letter a month early.

Mine is eGSM 175 and I have an e version of the medial form for download in my online account. Along with each of my dependents. All our information is already populated in the form. I just need to take a printout and give it to the doc.


----------



## zdr1 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Good info but too late!*



avinash said:


> Medical & PCC are valid for 1 year. If you are ok with Feb 2011 entry expire date, go ahead and front load it. Only advantage being that you may get your grant letter a month early.
> 
> Mine is eGSM 175 and I have an e version of the medial form for download in my online account. Along with each of my dependents. All our information is already populated in the form. I just need to take a printout and give it to the doc.



Thanks for the info just located the forms in my online account - did not even know that existed. Have never come across any info to say check that, or have and its been erased from my memory. Been to th dr and done it the paper way. But thanks again
ZDR1


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Avinash,

Can you please let me know the documents required for Medicals and PCC?
Do I need to have my Medicals and PCC from my permanent residence or the current one at which I am living for last 4 years..!!

Thanks



avinash said:


> Medical & PCC are valid for 1 year. If you are ok with Feb 2011 entry expire date, go ahead and front load it. Only advantage being that you may get your grant letter a month early.
> 
> Mine is eGSM 175 and I have an e version of the medial form for download in my online account. Along with each of my dependents. All our information is already populated in the form. I just need to take a printout and give it to the doc.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

erviren said:


> Hi Avinash,
> 
> Can you please let me know the documents required for Medicals and PCC?
> Do I need to have my Medicals and PCC from my permanent residence or the current one at which I am living for last 4 years..!!
> ...


It is 26 and 160 for medical. For medical check out the imm webpage for list of hospital near your place. Per person it may cost more than 3,000Rs.

For PCC check you local passport office webpage. 
My understanding is if you had got your passport under tatkal scheme, then PCC will take more than 1 month. Else if should be a day or two. per person it would cost around 300Rs.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Which part of India are you from ?


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Avinash,

I am basically from Punjab but currently in Mumbai for last 4 years.

From where I need to get Medicals and PCC?

My passport is not under Tatkal scheme, also not from Mumbai, it is from Chandigarh, so do I need to get PCC from Chandigarh or Mumbai?

let me check for medical link on oz site....



avinash said:


> Which part of India are you from ?


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Apply for PCC at Chandigarh passport office, dont wait for CO. It will take time in your case.


----------

